# Rex babies?



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So when Woolie was born, I was still doing feeder breeding and actually wasn't looking for rex's XD I've looked in today on the pile of bubs the 2 does have and saw one with curly wiskers. I know this is seen on rex's but was wondering if it is shown even this early on in their development. They are right now 3 days old.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It certainly is. Curly whiskers can be seen almost straight away on rexes.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

yay  I wasn't to sure if I was gonna get any, males wasn't a rex female was though. She's a second gen rex as far as I know.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's dominant, hence the rex babies.  Mom is Re/re, dad is re/re, so statistically half will be the same as mom, the other half the same as dad.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

well would say black pied rex's... but so far the 3 with curly wiskers are still showing pink so will probably end up looking exactly like their mother.


----------

